# Observing the Pros at Louisville



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

That's it? 

They are all pretty consistent when it comes to that for the most part....I have video of Shane, Reo and Braden from last year. Even outdoors in a 20+ mph wind Braden still usually has his shots breaking at about the same time every time.


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

At least I DID go....... I just wanted to see if anyone would get the impression like I did that Dietmar was a puncher.


----------



## jre4192 (Apr 25, 2005)

There is no way that Chance's arrow is gone in 8 to 9 seconds. That guy holds for an eternity. I have no idea how he does it, but it works for him. His target from Sat. was amazing. Shooting GT 22's I dont think he touched a line all day, his arrows werent hitting the x ring, they were hitting the x.


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

I guess I sit there for two hours but I still don't know how to tell time. Sorry I even bothered to post this.............


----------



## GATOR-EYE (Jun 30, 2006)

*My big observation.....*

after watching the pro's shoot.

They look like they are enjoying themselves. 

If you watch us weekend experts, we have our eye brows pushed together in a look of concentration and a bewildered look on our faces of why am I shooting so bad, I shot perfect in practise???:mg:


To bad I couldn't stay for the shoot off this year..... the shoot off was way to late in the day and I had a long drive ahead.:thumbs_do


----------



## RchurE (Mar 20, 2007)

Unclegus said:


> I guess I sit there for two hours but I still don't know how to tell time. Sorry I even bothered to post this.............


I DO find this helpful, thank you. I find that when I'm shooting good my shot is breaking in the 4 second range after I hit anchor. Any longer than that and my groups open up. I won't argue with ya about what you observed. I trust you can count seconds. :wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Unclegus said:


> I guess I sit there for two hours but I still don't know how to tell time. Sorry I even bothered to post this.............


Why are you so sensitive.... Nobody said anything to you to get upset about :noidea:

and yes I think anyone that has seen Matty's best friend shoot knows he is a puncher :wink:


----------



## blondstar (Aug 15, 2006)

I watched Shane and Jesse and Hinky shoot, I have shot with Shane a couple of times and told him he shoots to fast LOL. I do notice they shoot the exact same time every time but never really timed them. Thanks for the info!!


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

Unclegus said:


> I guess I sit there for two hours but I still don't know how to tell time. Sorry I even bothered to post this.............


Heck that was the most excitement that you WV ******** had this whole winter.


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

Ed, Where in the heck were YOU????? Maby these guys will understand when they get old and no one listens to them and discounts everything they say. Kinda rubs me the wrong way when someone don't think I can count anymore......There's lots of things I can't do anymore but that ain't one of them......yet......AND IT SNOWED IN WV TODAY.. THAT GROUNDHOG REALLY PISSES ME OFF. I think I'll get back to my nap before bedtime......


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

Brown Hornet said:


> Why are you so sensitive.... Nobody said anything to you to get upset about :noidea:
> 
> and yes I think anyone that has seen Matty's best friend shoot knows he is a puncher :wink:


:chortle:


----------



## reylamb (Feb 5, 2003)

I also saw Hoppy eating an ice cream cone while he was on the line. When he shot he put it in his quiver.....it was too funny.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

reylamb said:


> I also saw Hoppy eating an ice cream cone while he was on the line. When he shot he put it in his quiver.....it was too funny.


Now that is priceless.....:chortle: If I was there Shane would have won cuz he would have been pulling Spidey Snacks from his quiver


----------



## jre4192 (Apr 25, 2005)

Unclegus, I think you mis understood my post. I wasnt doubting your observations at all, just seems like he holds forever, I never put a stop watch on him, just seems like he is at full draw forever (talking about chance). 

I'm also amazed at how relaxed the pros seem for the most part. I also saw Hopkins eating the ice cream cone. Pretty sure he shot 60x's on Sunday while eating it. 

I also watched a matthews pro, load and shoot all 5 arrows before the clock hit 3:00. Shot 5 arrows in 1 minute and I'm pretty sure they were all x's. Pretty sure I saw him break his stabilizer in disgust after his line was finished also.


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

Hardly nothin' I wish I could have been there Saturday when Cuz put up the one spot......At least that's what I was told he did......:wink::wink:


----------



## DHawk2 (Feb 18, 2007)

Unclegus said:


> Hardly nothin' I wish I could have been there Saturday when Cuz put up the one spot......At least that's what I was told he did......:wink::wink:


I heard the same thing but not for sure about it. Said he put up the single spot and pulled out the X10's :mg:


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

Unclegus said:


> Ed, Where in the heck were YOU????? Maby these guys will understand when they get old and no one listens to them and discounts everything they say. Kinda rubs me the wrong way when someone don't think I can count anymore......There's lots of things I can't do anymore but that ain't one of them......yet......AND IT SNOWED IN WV TODAY.. THAT GROUNDHOG REALLY PISSES ME OFF. I think I'll get back to my nap before bedtime......


Wasn't in the cards this year with the economy and all. Sure glad that you got the snow and not us. We kinda like this springtime weather. Tonight was our last night of league shooting and now I can say that INDOORS is OVER. Our state indoor is this weekend but I won't be there. By the way why are you putting me into that OLD catagory??


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

jre4192 said:


> I also watched a matthews pro, load and shoot all 5 arrows before the clock hit 3:00. Shot 5 arrows in 1 minute and I'm pretty sure they were all x's. Pretty sure I saw him break his stabilizer in disgust after his line was finished also.


Who was this?


----------



## 60Xbulldog60X (Mar 12, 2005)

DHawk2 said:


> I heard the same thing but not for sure about it. Said he put up the single spot and pulled out the X10's :mg:


He did shoot the one spot but he was shooting ACC's the whole time. He put up the one spot after the second or third end.


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

Unclegus said:


> At least I DID go....... I just wanted to see if anyone would get the impression like I did that Dietmar was a puncher.


And a very good "command shooter" he is! 
It is the same method used by the world’s best long range Off-hand rifle marksman. 
Acquire the target while aiming and go through the trigger.
It's not punching, it's a stepped up version of squeezing or pulling through the break.
It is a taught style that the worlds best Off-hand marksman use. 
Just because The Diet man doesn't stand over his shot and strain every nerve in his body waiting for his release to go off, doesn't mean he's doing it wrong. He has figured out what works for him, and works it he does!


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

Now see there, I learned something. Guess my old school thinking leads me to believe that you need to let your sight picture settle down before working a shot which seems to be working for the majority of the top shooters. Just makes him look like a puncher beside all of the old school shooters I guess. He must have a really good game between his ears. I'd think this would be a great prelude to a major case of TP


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

Unclegus said:


> I'd think this would be a great prelude to a major case of TP


 Everyone in every shooting dicipline deals with some form of it at times. Just watch a "good/expert" skeet or trap shooter fire a shot with no round in the chamber and you'll know what I mean. Looks pretty funny.
Painstakingly squeezing through a shot with a bow is one of the toughest things to master.
Not everyone can do it, but everyone has problems with it at times.
Being an expert pistol shot I can tell you that squeezing is a must. That short line of sight will not allow you to fool or luck your way through any shooting match.
I have found that a Compound bow is alot steadier on the hold than most things you hold and shoot.


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

*Not that I have that much experience....well except for "Dry Firing" .....

I find that the longer I hold and "wait for the perfect picture to come"....it was 5 seconds ago....:sad:.....so now I am trying to shoot quicker......

With today's super technology in stabilizing equipment....I seem to be finding a quicker stable focus on the X....and not having to hold as long for everything to quit rocking and rolling in my bubble.....:grin:......now that I have one!!*
.


----------

